# Welding Table



## Charley Davidson (May 27, 2013)

I built this a few years back, I added the final touches today. The cabinets are nice for holding all my welding needs like gloves, wire grinding wheels, large grinder & clamps


----------



## itsme_Bernie (May 27, 2013)

Nice Charlie!

I will have to ask you more about it in a few weeks when I get mine going...

Bernie


----------



## Ray C (May 27, 2013)

Hey Charlie, what's the metal on the top.  Looks nice and beefy.

Ray


----------



## Charley Davidson (May 27, 2013)

Ray C said:


> Hey Charlie, what's the metal on the top.  Looks nice and beefy.
> 
> Ray



1" steel plate 24X30 pretty heavy, I need to tap a few holes in it for clamping.


----------



## BKtoys (May 28, 2013)

Hi   i really do like your table it has good storage and a great top.most hobby welders use 1/4" plate. it's great to see a real welders table like that!! i'm a retired welder fabricator myself:man:


----------



## Ed. (Jun 25, 2013)

shawn said:


> Thanks Charlie, the table looks great. I'm going to add a few drawers to mine, the top is rather small and it tends to get pretty cluttered with clamps, gloves, grinders etc.
> 
> Shawn



I think that there is a universal law that states that if you have a table of any size you will put as much crap on it as it takes to make it hidden from view! and it's logarithmic, the bigger the table the more stuff ends up on it. :headscratch: It is amazing how quickly the work tables get cluttered with stuff.

 My first table was about 5ft x 3 ft and I was forever grizzling about how little room I had to work on it because of all the stuff on it, so after putting up with it for many years I built another one with 1" plate,  and this one was was almost 10 ft x 4ft, and within a very short period of time (days), it also was cluttered up.  I just cleaned it up about a week ago as it was getting to me again, 1 day went past and lo and behold, the crap managed to find it's way back again. :angry: The universe I feel is conspiring against me. I have come to the conclusion that smaller tables are better, you can either work on them or store stuff on them but not both, so if you need one to work on then it will always be clean and the stuff that you would normally pile on it will end up somewhere else.

Anyway I think that adding drawers may be a way of slowing down the clutter...... slightly. 

Nice table Charlie, you shouldn't have a problem with heat distortion on the top with that thickness plate.


----------

